# Why I avoid gun auction sites online



## Joe Boleo (Jun 3, 2007)

Through a series of good fortune events, I came into a bit of extra cash. I went to a local gun shop to look around. After a long time scanning the used gun racks, I came across a mint condition used Colt Mark IV Series 80 in .45 ACP. I field stripped the pistol and it is in 100 percent condition. The hang tag said $600 and the shop has a policy of discounting used guns after 30 days in the shop. This pistol qualified for some haggle room and we settled on $500 and the gun is now on layaway.

I just went to the three prominent online auction sites for a price check on Colt Mark IV Series 80 handguns. The bid prices ranged from around $700 to over $1,250. I could not believe the numbers, but they are accurate. That is why I avoid gun auction sites on line. Looks like I will continue to shop the local gun shops. Take care...
Joe


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

You also have to consider the fee's for listing and selling and tranfer fees . Your best bet is to go local sometimes.

Here is a site i use and am a member there as well. Its 99% all Michigan people www.migunowners.org


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Wish we had a gun shop........Lennys in Houghton lk. right now is a free 1 year lease if you buy the inventory.:sad:


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Well, look at it this way.........put it up for auction and make a profit.

MTP....love the new avatar. What happened to the other beauty?


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Plenty of opportunists selling online, remember though that not everyone has local access to decent gun shops with large used inventories. All these sites serve a purpose. Many of the higher priced guns never sell online - they are just there waiting for someobne who 'has to have it.' Those shops will also discount and sell FTF for market price if a buyer walks in the door. [HINT: check the closed auctions for actual prices paid by winning bidders, also note how many auctions have zero bids at the opening price.]

I just bought a S&W Model 63 5" NIB online - recently discontinued and just about impossible to find except online. Got a decent price to boot, online buys are not always ripoffs.

I have to suspect some of our small local shops in MI may fare better long term if they used the online markets to supplement their FTF business - too many go under due to low showroom traffic.


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

I have seen some online prices that gave me chest pains. Most of the time I buy from local shops that get a lot of excellent used stuff coming through their doors. I like to see and handle before I buy a firearm. Some local gun shops sell online and admit they often get higher prices than they would get from local buyers. All the best...
Gil


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

On sites like gun broker and guns america, people demand top dollar and people are willing to pay top dollar. I was looking for an 80 series government pocketlite and on gun broker they are around 850 or so, I talked to the guys into Gander mountain and they said the blue book on the gun 100% is only 600 bucks. I guess its because they are becoming a collectors edition, kinda makes ya feel like people are getting ripped off bad when they are paying over the BB value.


----------



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

I have found a few good deals on auction sites, a couple at gun shops and quite a few though classified ads, (either paper or on-line). I even picked up a good deal at a pawn shop once. The place I have TOTALLY struck out at is auctions. Without fail every auction I have ever gone to was a total joke. And yet I still go.... Hmmmmm, what does that say about me? I think, at least in my experience, it is really a matter of beating the bushes, keeping eyes and ears open and having cash in hand ready to go. Almost all of my real steal-a-deals have been spur of the moment.


----------



## Asphalt Dave (Jan 31, 2003)

franky said:


> On sites like gun broker and guns america, people demand top dollar and people are willing to pay top dollar. I was looking for an 80 series government pocketlite and on gun broker they are around 850 or so, I talked to the guys into Gander mountain and they said the blue book on the gun 100% is only 600 bucks. I guess its because they are becoming a collectors edition, kinda makes ya feel like people are getting ripped off bad when they are paying over the BB value.



The Blue Book is only a guide.
There's lots of guns that are worth more and selling for more than the blue book says. You have to know what the current market will bring for your firearm of choice. Do your homework, and you can find some deals on the auction sites. Go in blind, and you'll over pay.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Have to do your homework. Some local shops are competitive, some aren't. I recently used an online gun auction site to get something that I had no hope of finding locally. When I did find one close, it didn't come with the magazine configuration I wanted, mine has small production run and I didn't want to be on a waiting list from the factory. I got a decent price online, haggled for free shipping and know a guy in my town that does the transfer for $20. It was worth a few more bucks not have to wait and have it come in during deer season. Due to the unique circumstances the auction made sense. 

Also, the true beauty of the online sites is the availability of parts to support the firearms we already own. Things out of production, orphan products and defunct companies, online places are going to be the best source for parts.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Auction sites are good for some things though. I bought a discontinued .17 Rem in 2008 for a great price. I'm also looking for a 5mm Rem Mag (original)...found a few, just waiting for the right one. I also found a High Standard (High Sierra) .22 LR cylinder I needed recently......can't find those anywhere.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

I just bought a new Encore PH muzzle loader with a t-hole stock for $100 less than my FFL could order it for. The same seller had an identical gun closing 2 days later and it sold for $225 more than I paid

By the same token, they are great places to move hard to sell guns. I had a 10ga that I tried to move for six months...7 days on GB and I got more than I paid out of it (after I hunted it for 3 seasons).


----------

